# Block / Ignore



## ArtDecade (Feb 1, 2016)

Is there a way to block / ignore people on the forums?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 1, 2016)

Yes, it's called being an adult. 

Besides that, if someone is harassing you, report it and we'll handle it. You can also disable PMs if that helps.


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 2, 2016)

ArtDecade said:


> Is there a way to block / ignore people on the forums?



In your User CP - there is an "Edit Ignore List" where you add member names - I assume it would prevent any exposure to said members - I have not used it so not sure of its capabilities.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 2, 2016)

Daf57 said:


> In your User CP - there is an "Edit Ignore List" where you add member names - I assume it would prevent any exposure to said members - I have not used it so not sure of its capabilities.



Unless Alex changed things, that only works with PMs.


----------



## ferret (Feb 2, 2016)

When a user is on the Ignore list, their posts appear like this:

This message is hidden because ArtDecade is on your ignore list.

There will be a link at the top to view the post anyways, though. The ignore list does not prevent the ignored person from seeing your posts, it's one way.

(ArtDecade not actually ignored, just used to test )


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 3, 2016)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yes, it's called being an adult.
> 
> Besides that, if someone is harassing you, report it and we'll handle it. You can also disable PMs if that helps.



If we were all being adults on the site, I wouldn't be seeking to ignore some people.  Also, I'm not being harrassed, but there are some immature members that annoy me more than anything else. 

Thanks for the heads up, ferret.


----------

